
I spent 1000h on Techmeme and didn’t learn a thing — I.M.H.O. - rafrafphone
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/a79d69ed8cfa
======
Gaurav322
You can try reddit as well. I think that in some reddit groups, you can learn
and ask new things to anyone. Before HN, reddit is my best place to learn new
SEO stuff.

